# Problems rooting my Note 2



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've been looking through XDA,Rootzwiki, and AndroidForums to try to find what most people thought the best method to root was. I came to the conclusion that using the "Casual" one-click method found here ( [/background]http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2272066[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] ) seems to be the consensual best. I have a problem with it not recognizing my phone. I know that the drivers are installed correctly because Odin recognizes it but for some reason this exploit program WILL NOT. I've noticed reading through the threads that there were a couple other people having this same issue but haven't heard an answer yet. If anyone needs to know anymore about my situation to help me, feel free to ask. Thank you in advance for the advice. This is why I love this community.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]P.S.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I don't know if a log file would help...it doesn't say much but let me know if you need one. I'm pretty sure I know how to do it lol [/background]









[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-jrock[/background]


----------



## Nkelley71 (May 22, 2012)

I too am having the same issue and haven't spent enough time researching it but I do recall a don't use usb 3.0 port on your pc. So far I've uninstalled all Samsungs drivers and reinstalled them made sure I was using stock launcher and uninstalled nova removed any un necessary apps removed all virus an malware protection .. Still not working. I have suspended firewall and anti virus apps on my pc as well. I'm currently removing all virus / firewall protection all together. Hopefully this will help but will do a factory reset on the device if needed as a next step.. keep me posted I

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Midnight (Jul 30, 2013)

To be honest guys the best way to root the N II is the old fashioned way.. I have been rooting phones for a while now. My first Note 2 i had no issue with, 2nd one i had problems with.. download the official rom for your model from http://www.samfirmware.com/.. after that

Install your Recovery (I've used TeamWin's ..works perfectly)

Then your ROM (Currently using Slim Rom)

just remember to install GAPPS as well or you wont be able to do much with your phone in terms of downloading apps or using any of your Google functions.


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Midnight said:


> To be honest guys the best way to root the N II is the old fashioned way.. I have been rooting phones for a while now. My first Note 2 i had no issue with, 2nd one i had problems with.. download the official rom for your model from http://www.samfirmware.com/.. after that
> 
> Install your Recovery (I've used TeamWin's ..works perfectly)
> 
> ...


None of this applies to a verizon note 2. If the op wants to root and unlock then the thread he linked is the only way to do that. Casual will root, unkock snd install recovery all in one shot. If its just root there are several one click options on xda.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

